# A little warning



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Family warns about dangers of fractal burning after man electroc - Arizona's Family

Family warns about dangers of fractal burning after man electroc - Arizona's Family


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

A tragedy to say the least, Gene, this is a silent killer that strikes so fast there is no warning after it is switched on. 

The problem I see is that it does produce uncontrollable fascinating designs that attract people who have no knowledge or respect for the power of high voltage electricity. It would be nice if it had never been marketed as a form of "art" work.
Just my opinion,
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

That is something that has never appealed to me, including the final patterns. Never knew it could be fatal tho, none of the utube videos I have seen on it (not many), never mentioned that.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Theo, most of the fractal burners are 2*KV*. That'll kill ya instantly.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Theo, most of the fractal burners are 2*KV*. That'll kill ya instantly.


I think that is a little on the conservative side, Gene. I read they started around 7KV and went up to 15KV.
The homade ones from microwave transformers start at around 7KV ,the one I had was 12KV.
@JOAT
Theo, This the 4th one I have seen documented on the internet as causing a death.


Herb


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

My mistake, Herb. Poor keyboard skills.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I’m not going to attempt it now . Had bad thoughts about it when I seen it to, as it looks like an accident waiting to happen .I dam near cried when I listened to the widow . 

I’m just glad Herb has put his electrodes away


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well I’m not going to attempt it now . Had bad thoughts about it when I seen it to, as it looks like an accident waiting to happen .I dam near cried when I listened to the widow .
> 
> I’m just glad Herb has put his electrodes away


Better safe than sorry. I'm glad he did, too. Glad you won't be trying it either.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gene Howe said:


> Better safe than sorry. I'm glad he did, too. Glad you won't be trying it either.


I watched a members video doing it on a coffee table , and that got me intrigued. Although I work around power everyday , I’m still intimidated by it and would prefer to die a more natural death .
So I think I’ll pass :|


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

I think there many other safer ways to be creative with wood. I guess you could call home brain surgery an art too if you can find someone willing to let you do it to them.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

After looking at this again, it had the looks of a home made unit. PVC pipe probes ,electrical tape,battery charger clips, wrong gloves, maybe no foot peddle switch.
I have seen some videos using 300v. house wiring, wire nuts, sitting in a chair with forearms resting on the table edge. 

I am glad you posted this ,Gene, and that you bumped this ,Tony, sadly there will be more casualties.
Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have not heard of doing that. :|


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Don, you'd be wise to forget it, too. Don't want to lose any friends.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

A local flooring store added a small table to their showroom. One of the tile installers and his wife made it. Beautiful work with metallic green epoxy down the center. If I had a shop where I could do this sort of thing, I'd make some sort of fail proof way to do it. Maybe separated by a plexiglass shield or door that could not be opened without unplugging the power cord.
Beautiful stuff, but scary process.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ranman said:


> A local flooring store added a small table to their showroom. One of the tile installers and his wife made it. Beautiful work with metallic green epoxy down the center. If I had a shop where I could do this sort of thing, I'd make some sort of fail proof way to do it. Maybe separated by a plexiglass shield or door that could not be opened without unplugging the power cord.
> Beautiful stuff, but scary process.


Well the way the stock market is going , I’m debating to make one


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...would prefer to die a more natural death .
So I think I’ll pass "

Good one, Rick!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

You know the old saying "Once burnt, twice shy". Well, with those fractal gadgets, once is all ya get.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rick, soon to be known as KrispKritter.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Rick, soon to be known as KrispKritter.


More like 6’ under


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> More like 6’ under


Did you mean under done?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

hawkeye10 said:


> I have not heard of doing that. :|



Same here, this is new to me....


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

DaninVan said:


> "...would prefer to die a more natural death .
> So I think I’ll pass .
> Good one, Rick!


Lightning is natural. 😄
I haven't researched the deaths, but I will assume each one was because it was still plugged in when they made contact with the juice. 
Need to find a failsafe way to unplug the unit, not simply turn off the power with a pretty switch before you are allowed access to the hot stuff.
That and to be sure the electrodes cannot fall onto the floor or contact anything but the workpiece.
I a sure there is a ton of safety measures on the net beyond my ramblings.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ranman said:


> Lightning is natural. 😄
> I haven't researched the deaths, but I will assume each one was because it was still plugged in when they made contact with the juice.
> Need to find a failsafe way to unplug the unit, not simply turn off the power with a pretty switch before you are allowed access to the hot stuff.
> That and to be sure the electrodes cannot fall onto the floor or contact anything but the workpiece.
> I a sure there is a ton of safety measures on the net beyond my ramblings.


I believe I read that the incidents involved accidentally touching the electrode . I did that in high school and got the shock of my life one time


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I've since read about deaths caused by this. And there are quite a few. I never have had any interest in the "designs" these things created, so never had any interest in them from the first. Read about 2 daughters came home from school, discovered their dad dead in the garage from one of these things. Not for me.


----------

